# New to morel foraging



## Aiyana Jack (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello, I’m new to the morel community and sorta new to the Lawrence area. I am wanting to go foraging to try to find my own and to get an idea of where to look(types of trees) more so the location or how to spot morels.. and if anyone in the Lawrence Kansas area is willing to help me out or go out together to try to find some I would greatly appreciate the help. I have went out but I haven’t had any luck finding any and I haven’t spotted one on my own yet.


----------



## Brenna Murfin (Apr 29, 2019)

Aiyana Jack said:


> Hello, I’m new to the morel community and sorta new to the Lawrence area. I am wanting to go foraging to try to find my own and to get an idea of where to look(types of trees) more so the location or how to spot morels.. and if anyone in the Lawrence Kansas area is willing to help me out or go out together to try to find some I would greatly appreciate the help. I have went out but I haven’t had any luck finding any and I haven’t spotted one on my own yet.


Hi!
Also new to foraging and pretty unfamiliar with good spots in and around Lawrence. I can't offer much experience or knowledge but feel free to reach out if you'd wanna try finding spots together


----------



## Aiyana Jack (Apr 26, 2019)

Brenna Murfin said:


> Hi!
> Also new to foraging and pretty unfamiliar with good spots in and around Lawrence. I can't offer much experience or knowledge but feel free to reach out if you'd wanna try finding spots together



Hello! I don’t know if you’ve done much hunting this year but I’d love to get together and try to find some spots ☺


----------

